# Nameservers changed - old site still showing



## njf (Jan 8, 2003)

Hello

I recently changed the nameservers on a domain name which I've had for years.

The change appears to have gone through okay - on my registrants control panel they appear to have changed as do they on WHOIS lookup.

Oddly, when I go to the domain (www.thechoir.co.uk) it shows the old site. However, everyone else who looks at it gets a generic "under construction" page. Both the registrant and servers are third party to me so it's not as the server is local.

I have done the usual clearing of history, cache, refresh etc. I have also uploaded the new website to the new nameservers.

1) Why do I still see the website from the old nameservers and everyone else doesn't?
2) Why do I not see the new website that I have uploaded?

Any thoughts much appreciated!

Many thanks
NJF


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

The old page is probably still in your browser cache.

Either clear all cache, cookies, etc. or hit Ctrl+F5 (Firefox & IE).


----------



## njf (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes have done that already without success. Any other thoughts? Ta.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

njf said:


> Yes have done that already without success. Any other thoughts? Ta.


Are you sure? Have you tried another computer on the same lan?


----------



## njf (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes. Have tried another PC on same LAN and can also view the old site. PCs on different LANs get the "under construction". Most odd indeed! If you ping the domain, you will see it points to the new servers as of yesterday (fastdnsservers.com).


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmm... I'm guessing your ISP still has the old site cached on their server.


----------



## iftekhar (Aug 27, 2008)

I am having the same problem.. did you find any solution for that?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

iftekhar said:


> I am having the same problem.. did you find any solution for that?


Please create a new thread describing your problem.


----------



## njf (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi mate. I did manage to fix it but can't remember exactly how...

I think I may have ended up deleting the hosting account and creating it again (it was recently created anyway). It was a mate who provided the account to was able to do that fairly quickly. If you are able to do some sort of "reset", that might help. Sorry not to be more help!

Cheers
Neil


----------



## machie (Aug 27, 2008)

what browser were you using?


----------



## njf (Jan 8, 2003)

IE 7-ish


----------



## machie (Aug 27, 2008)

jsut wonderin because ud expect something like that to happen whilst using AOL or sumtin ****e


----------



## njf (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, I think it was to do with the servers/host, rather than the browser.


----------

